# OSX - Onduleur -> éteindre un NAS



## bugs631 (29 Avril 2015)

Ou comment éteindre proprement un NAS via OSX lors d'une coupure secteur...
Bonjour à tous,

Mon mac est depuis longtemps "secouru" par un petit onduleur EATON ProtectionStation.
Celui-ci est nativement pris en charge via USB par OSX (onglet UPS du PrefPane "Economiseur d'énergie").

Depuis quelques jours, je dispose également d'un petit NAS Synology.
J'ai un petit script pour éteindre à distance le NAS à partir de mon iMac:

*tell* _application_ "Terminal"
*activate*
*do script* "ssh root@192.168.xx.xx poweroff"
*end* *tell*​
Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver une solution pour lancer ce script lorsque l'iMac passe sur onduleur.
J'ai bien regarder dans les différents dictionnaires de script, mais je n'ai pas su trouver un évènement lié à ce changement d'alimentation.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ou une solution ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Avril 2015)

Le Nas est egalement sur l'onduleur?
C'est pour ça que tu veux l'éteindre quand l'alimentation principale est perdue?


----------



## bugs631 (29 Avril 2015)

Voilà, c'est l'idée.
Il n'y a qu'un port USB sur l'onduleur.
Il est connecté à l'imac.
OSx gère correctement l'onduleur, l'imac s'éteint proprement lorsque la réserve d'énergie passe en dessous de 25% sur l'onduleur.

Mon NAS est également branché électriquement sur cet onduleur.
Mon NAS de reconnait pas ce type d'onduleur par USB.

Si la coupure secteur dure trop longtemps... l'iMac aura bien été éteint correctement, mais en fin de vie des batteries de l'onduleur, l'extinction du NAS sera violente...

Donc je voudrais bien pouvoir éteindre "à distance" le NAS via un script lancé (immédiatement ou après qlqs minutes) à la détection du passage sur onduleur.


----------



## r e m y (29 Avril 2015)

Si l'iMac s"éteint quand la batterie de l'onduleur passe en dessous de 25%, il faudrait trouver le moyen d'ajouter le script d'extnction du NAS dans les actions que lance l'iMAC lorsqu'il s'éteint.

Il me semble avoir déjà vu un moyen de faire ça, je vais rechercher


----------



## trouspinette (23 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Le plus dur est de choper le signal renvoyé par l'onduleur. Les logiciels Eaton/MGE sous Mac OS X sont d'une pauvreté déconcertante :-(

De mémoire, le logiciel Eaton UPS Companion ne tourne que sous Windows.

Tu peux regarder du côté du projet NUT, si il est possible de traiter le cas d'un script sous événement onduleur (et sous réserve de compatibilité avec ton onduleur + NUT).

J'ai déjà eu à traiter de type de problématique, mais le(s) onduleur(s) était(étaient) équipés de carte SNMP/Web + Client SNMP/Web sur les Mac/Linux/Windows.

A+


----------



## ph81000 (29 Septembre 2015)

La liste des onduleurs compatibles avec les NAS Synology est disponible sur le site de l'éditeur :
Onduleurs pour NAS Synology
Mais d'autres sont surement compatibles.

Bonne journée.


----------



## daffyb (18 Novembre 2015)

C'est quoi comme NAS ?
parce que le fonctionnement serait plutôt à prendre dans l'autre sens.
L'onduleur connecté au NAS et c'est le NAS qui indique au Mac de s'arrêter.
edit :
j'avais pas vu que ton NAS ne reconnaissait pas ton onduleur.


----------



## Langellier (18 Novembre 2015)

Excusez mon erreur. Merci de supprimer...


----------



## luc1en (19 Novembre 2015)

ph81000 a dit:


> La liste des onduleurs compatibles avec les NAS Synology est disponible sur le site de l'éditeur :
> Onduleurs pour NAS Synology
> Mais d'autres sont sûrement compatibles.
> 
> Bonne journée.


Bonjour,

et pour les QNAP https://www.qnap.com/i/en/compatibility/
_Search by Devices_


----------

